
Holocaust Museum to visitors: Please stop catching Pokemon here - GuiA
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/07/12/holocaust-museum-to-visitors-please-stop-catching-pokemon-here/?postshare=1751468334839506&tid=ss_tw
======
dogma1138
I'm surprised that Nintendo did not blacklist certain locations from the game,
should've been quite trivial to do so. I wonder how long it would take for
some one to die because an augmented reality Pokemon spawned in a silly
location.

Train tracks, highway, munition ranges, military bases, etc. are pretty easy
to blacklist, and in this case simple common sense places like churches,
temples, mosques, hospitals, and memorials.

~~~
gtf21
Perhaps people could also use their brains and judgement to decide which
locations might be inappropriate. I don't really think it's necessarily
Nintendo's duty to have to nanny their users into being normal, functioning
human beings.

